
Ask HN: Software project with best documentation? - tosh
I’m looking for examples of really good software documentation (and also WHAT makes it great to you and WHY) can also be documentation of proprietary software.
======
java-man
in my opinion, Java:

[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/9/docs/api/overview-
summary.h...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/9/docs/api/overview-summary.html)

------
billconan
this is the best document in my opinion:
[http://doc.qt.io/](http://doc.qt.io/)

